# Reptile tattoos, anyone?



## MMRR - jif (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm just wondering if anyone here has a tat or tats of their favorite reptile/s? I'm quite addicted to them and would have many if time and funds allowed. So, if you have any, please show them off. I'll start. 
My first, testing the waters. 






My second, a little larger





My third, and a tribute to all of the Green iguanas that are neglected and abused.





And the current work in progress, a GC Blue iguana when finished.





BTW, those are Tegu scratches on my back in the 3rd photo.


----------

